# does estrogen make you tired?



## aspiringmum (Nov 20, 2010)

Hi all. I am in the process of preparing for my embryo transfer in Prague and still in the 3 estrogen tablets a day phase. I feel unbelievably tired. However, no data I have read indicates that Estrofem should make you tired! I am not on the Ultragestan yet, which I know really makes you tired. Did this happen to anyone else? Thanks!!!!


----------

